# New baby tegu does not use hind legs. Advice please



## Rikto (Mar 27, 2014)

I just received this tegu today by Fed Ex. Imported from Argentina by a Florida seller. I am in Washington state.

From the moment I got her out of her shipping container she has not used her back legs. I also just noticed that the toes on her back legs are twitching slightly.

The seller reports no problems while he had her, but he told me two others of this group ended up with the same problem after shipping.

I have offered her meal worms with calcium powder, but she shows no interest.

Here is a video showing the problem.






Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## tegu.crz (Mar 27, 2014)

She looks paralyzed. Has she moved her tail at all? I would get her to a vet right away.


----------



## Rikto (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. I actually found a vet and was about to take her, but unfortunately, she died before I could get her to the vet.


----------



## tegu.crz (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh that sucks. I am sorry to hear that. What happens now? Is the seller going to refund u?


----------



## Rikto (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeah the seller was really good about it. As soon as he heard she was having the problems with her legs and it was not getting better, he refunded my money.


----------



## tegu.crz (Mar 28, 2014)

That's good. I really think u should look into the adult on craigslist. It's great to find an adult that's friendly and needs a home


----------



## Joe-d (Mar 29, 2014)

there are plenty of people who underestimate the size of these lizards and do not want them when they get big. My tegu came from a bad owner. She was in rough shape and timid, missing most of her toes and the tip of her tail. It feels good knowing that she does not have to go through that any more. I would suggest taking in an adult also.


----------



## Rikto (Mar 29, 2014)

At the moment I don't have an enclosure for an adult. I just spent over $100 getting a set-up for a baby. 
It would cost me about $100 for gas round trip (Seattle is a six-hour trip one way for me) plus more for a motel room for the night, and then the guy on craigslist wants a $350 rehoming fee.
I wish I could adopt this adult male, but it would end up costing me more than I can afford right now.


----------



## RickyNo (Mar 29, 2014)

If you cannot afford a trip you cannot afford an adult tegu.


----------



## Aardbark (Mar 30, 2014)

No need to be so harsh to a guy that just lost a pet Ricky.

And that video made me cry, I think its the saddest thing Ive ever seen. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Mar 30, 2014)

This is so sad. Video really made me want to cry. Poor little guy. I hope your next one turns out ok.


----------

